# red5 Installation



## sander01 (21. November 2007)

Hallo alle miteiander,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei folgenden Problem weiterhelfen - über div. Suchmaschinen habe ich (m.e.n.) nichts passendes gefunden. 
Ich bin kein Experte, will mich aber nicht von bislang Unbekanntem abschrecken lassen oder euch als Programmier-Ass im Ärmel misbrauchen, sondern lernen. 

Kurze Beschreibung des Sachverhaltes:

Für ein Projekt unserer Jugendgruppe möchte ich red5 installieren.

*Installationsumgebung:*
_Starto V-Server "A", root-Zugriff, kein Kernel-Zugriff, 10 Gig Festplatte_

*VPS Speichernutzung*: (grad gemessen)
Momentan genutzt:       258.508 MB
Maximal genutzt:        258.598 MB
Zugesichert:            259.375 MB
Maximal nutzbar:        791.281 MB

*Java *und *Ant *ordentlich installiert und !!es funktioniert!! (stolz-bin)

*red5-trunk* ordnungsgemäß svn´t

in red5 den "*ant*" Befehl ausgeführt - und tatsächlich, es tut sich was (noch stolzer bin)

doch dann, oh weh und ach (am Ende des ant´n)


```
retrieve:
  Compiling 449 source files to /usr/local/red5-trunk/bin
  Error occurred during initialization of VM
  Could not reserve enough space for object heap
  Could not create the Java virtual machine.

BUILD FAILED
/usr/local/red5-trunk/build.xml:166: The following error occurred while executin                                                                             g this line:
/usr/local/red5-trunk/build.xml:196: Compile failed; see the compiler error outp                                                                             ut for details.
```

Nun hab ich im Forum was von *Arbeitsspeicher *gelesen - mit xmx-Parametern oder swap-Files (Ich weiß zwar noch nicht was die beiden DInge sind, das krieg ich aber bestimmt noch raus, klingt auf alle Fälle spannend)

Doch hab ich lt.Test doch eigentlich doch noch *500MB Arbeitsspeicher Reserve* - oder nicht

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Mildtätiger meiner armen Seele.

Danke schon mal 

Alexander

Am 22.11.7:45 editiert:
Tja, sowas passiert, wenn man nach 23 Uhr noch was schreibt:
Klar fehlt das Betriebssystem:
Suse Linux 9.3
Java 1.5 über Yast installiert (vorher schon mal mit 1.6.0_03 probiert, das aber per Hand installiert)
apache-an 1.7.0


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. November 2007)

Hi und willkommen im Forum,

ich verschieb Dich mal auf Verdacht in die Webserver-Sektion, da das Thema nicht wirklich Flash-Spezifisch (zumindest im Sinne von ActionScript & co) ist.

Gruß
.


----------



## sander01 (22. November 2007)

Danke
Da merkt mal wieder eindeutig den Neuling (oder Grünschnabel).

Viele Grüße
Alexander


----------



## olqs (22. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal nur das interesannte zitiert:



sander01 hat gesagt.:


> *VPS Speichernutzung*: (grad gemessen)
> Momentan genutzt:       258.508 MB
> Maximal genutzt:        258.598 MB
> Zugesichert:            259.375 MB
> Maximal nutzbar:        791.281 MB



Erstmal die Infos von der Strato Homepage:


			
				http://www.strato.de/v-power/popup_ram.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) garantiert: Dieser Wert gibt Ihnen die zugesicherte Menge an Arbeitsspeicher in Megabyte an, die Ihnen mindestens zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) dynamisch: Im Regelbetrieb kann Ihnen häufig mehr Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung gestellt werden, als Ihnen minimal zugesichert ist. Verfügbare zusätzliche Ressourcen werden nach Bedarf intelligent zugeteilt.



D.h. also:
Dein zugesicherter RAM ist komplett von deinem V-Server belegt.
Der dynamische (maximal Nutzbare) muss aber nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Diesen teilst Du Dir mit den anderen Benutzern (V-Servern) auf der Hardware.
Normalerweise sind dies eher Zahlen für die Promotion und den Kundenfang, die RAM Menge mit der du Rechnen kannst sind die 256 MB. Selbst bei Benutzung von mehr, wenn doch Ressourcen frei waren, kannst Du nicht sicher sein, das du diese über längeren Zeitraum behalten kannst, ist sogar äusserst unwahrscheinlich. Das äussert sich, durch Instabilität, unregelmäßigen  Abstürzen von Diensten.

Was du machen kannst ist Speicherverbrauch minimieren: z.B. Worker Threads vom Apache runterdrehen, nur noch die benötigten Apache Module aktivieren, am Mysql Server das Caching auf ein Minimum beschränken, ...


----------



## sander01 (22. November 2007)

Zunächst mal ganz herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.

Nun bin ich mal einen großen Schritt weitergekommen - ich hab nämlich heut noch mit xmx Befehlen rumprobiert und dergl.. Bislang natürlich ohne Erfolg - siehe deine Antwort..

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die apache Module angeschaut und bemerkt, dass es noch viel gibt, was ich zu lernen habe: nämlich z.B. Module bei apache oder vielleicht auch caches bei mysql.

Da ich da völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe und natürlich gerne wieder von diesem herunterkäme , stelle ich sie, die dreiste Frage:
Welche module von apache sind eigentlich nur Schnickschnack für einen Normalo (jedoch mit cms Typo3) und können abgeschaltet werden 

und wo find ich die cache-Einstellungen von mysql?

Wenn die Frage für das Forum zu doof ist und schon tausendfach beantwortet wurde (von mir aber nicht gefunden) , so teilt mir dies auch gerne mit durch ein nettes:

"Och nee - nicht diese Anfängerfrage" 

oder so ähnlich

Trotzdem wäre eine Antwort toll (schmeichel)

Viele Grüße
Alexander


----------

